# Freemasonry - Fraternity or Cult



## Puritan Sailor

Does being a mason necessarily mean you are not a Christian? I don't know much about them but I had heard that mason members are only required to submit to their heretical religious views once they entered the upper eschelons of the organization. For the rest of the lower guys it's just a social club. Anyone know anything about this aspect? How high was George Washington in the masons?


----------



## Bladestunner316

freemasonry is a cult they indirectly influenced joseph smith to start his religion.


----------



## Bladestunner316

*here are some sites dealing with freemasons*

http://www.freemasonrywatch.org/index.html

http://members.aol.com/forumlead/History/Freemasonry-gwbible.htm

http://www.freemasonrytoday.co.uk/masonic-city.shtml


(I dont endorse these sites just picked to show a bit about freemasons and GW)


----------



## MICWARFIELD

Freemasonry is not a cult. It's not even a religion or a church or a denomination.

Mike


----------



## turmeric

Actually I got hold of one of their books years ago in a box of used books. It went up to the 32nd degree.(there are 33). Their teaching appeared (on a cursory reading) to resemble Rosicrucianism. However I have known some professing Christians who were Masons. I don't thinks it's a good idea, though.:wr50:

Oops, forgot to mention; the book was Scottish Rite.

[Edited on 2-14-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## MICWARFIELD

Freemasonry is a fraternal society. The two requirements to become a mason are, you must believe in God and a hereafter. They accept Jew's and Muslims as well as Christians in their fraternity. If they were a church this would obviously be heresy. They are not a church or religion nor do they want to be. They are a club whose purpose is in large part the coming together of men of all creeds, to meet, mix, and work together on projects that will benefit the whole community(helping orphans, crippled children etc.).

And no, they dont teach salvation through all these good works. Masons are told of no masonic pathway to salvation, because there is none. They teach no religious dogma. Freemasonry doesnt teach a man to believe in God, or in moral conduct, or acts of charity.&quot; He must bring these beliefs with him into the brotherhood where he will find them encouraged and re-inforced.&quot; (see A Pilgrims Path by John Robinson)

Can someone please tell me what is wrong with joining a club or fraternity that accepts people of all faiths whose purpose is to be charitable to their fellow man among many other good things? You are not asked to abandon your christian beliefs or even compromise them. Even though muslims and jews are permitted, you are never taught or expected to agree whith their theology or religion.

I remember visiting a church here in San Diego in the early 90's and becoming angry at a flyer I saw. It was for a charity event benefitting poor chidren. At the bottom of the page were listed all the churches and orginizations that were taking part in the charity. I couldnt believe my eyes when I saw the name of this Theologicaly sound church listed right next to a gay and lesbian orginization. I thought that church had compromised their faith and was bringing great shame to the Lord for taking part in a benefit that also had that gay orginization participating. Later, I felt ashamed for passing judgment on that group of believers. They were doing exactly what the church should be doing and they compromised none of the biblical teachings on homosexuality. It's good to see a church taking care of the poor and sick simply because it's the right thing to do. I think that it was a great witness to those homosexuals and they werent just doing it for the opportunity to shove a tract of the four spiritual laws in everyones face. Now I've gotten off track.

Back to the Masonic lodge. Albert Pike is often brought up by anti-masons in order to prove they're occultic. Pike's works were written only for the southern jurisdiction of Scottish Rite Masonry which was the limit of Pike's Masonic authority. That covers about 20% of the total masonic membership in the United States. 80% of American masons have little or no knowledge of the work of Pike. Many critics of masonry quote from Pike's large volume &quot;Morals and Dogma&quot; which actually contains writings that many masons would not agree with. The preface of the book which was not written by Pike himself but is an official statement of the Supreme council states in part &quot;everyone is entirely free to reject and dissent from whatsoever herein may seem to him to be untrue or unsound.&quot;

Craig, freemasons don't believe they're gods. Where are you getting your information from?

Mike


----------



## pastorway

Masons deny the doctrine of original sin and total depravity. If you have ever seen a Masonic funeral ritual you will notice the white apron they wear. It represents the absense of original sin in their understanding of our guilt before God. It is not only a fraternal. It is a religious organization which claims even that "Masonry is a divinely appointed institution...."

[quote:c06debb249]The Masonic Lodge (Freemasonry)
By Dr. John Ankerberg and Dr. John Weldon

(from Encyclopedia of Cults and New Religions, Harvest House, 1999)

INFO AT A GLANCE

Name: The Masonic Lodge (Masonry, Freemasonry, or sometimes "Speculative" or "Symbolic" Masonry)

Purpose: The uniting of men in fellowship under the principal themes of the Fatherhood of God, the brotherhood of man, and the immortality of the soul. For many Masons Masonry is a religious quest for spiritual enlightenment; however, ultimately, in the higher degrees
the purpose is to conform the world to Masonic beliefs.

Founder: No single individual. Masonry gradually evolved into its present form, known as "speculative" Masonry. This distinguishes it from the "operative" or "working" Masonry of the medieval stone masons. Operative Masonry slowly assimilated the mysticism and
occultism of numerous religions and philosophies of the Middle Ages to become what is known as modern speculative Masonry. Most scholars trace modern Masonry to the time
when four lodges merged in London in 1717 to form the first Grand Lodge.

Theology: Polytheistic, syncretistic.

Practice: Secret ritual, individual spiritual quest.

Historic antecedents: Ancient pagan mystery religion, medieval trade unions and occult practices.

Spheres of influence: Church, education, business, politics, charitable agency.

Ethics: Subjective, relative, amoral.

Levels of initiation: Social, religious, mystical.

Worldview: Humanistic, eclectic, mystical.

Source of authority: Masonic ritual, "landmarks" (principles or doctrines), Grand Lodges
and prominent Masonic authorities and writers.

Revealed teachings: Technically, yes, even though Masonry has deistic tendencies. The ritual of the Scottish Rite teaches, "Masonry is of divine origin."1 The Iowa Quarterly Bulletin teaches, "Masonry is a divinely appointed institution...."2 The charge to the candidate for the second degree (Fellowcraft) tells him, "Masonry [is] of a divine and moral nature...."3

Attitude to other religions: Condescending.

Key literature: Masonic Monitors (texts of ritual) and writings of prominent Masons such as Mackey, Coil and Pike.

Occult dynamics: Masonry has a number of similarities to ancient pagan mystery religion. In addition, for many, Masonry provides an introduction to mysticism, paganism and the occult, which may culminate with involvement in occult philosophy and practices.

False claims: Masonry is not a religion or a substitute for religion. The following is either implied or stated in Masonic literature:
• Masonry is not occultic.
• Masonry does not offer a system of salvation.
• To be merely a fraternal brotherhood.
• To constitute the one true religion.
• To support the church. 2
• To be tolerant of all religions; further, to unite all religions.
• To honor the Bible and all Scriptures.
• To not interfere with one's religion or politics.

Quote: "Hear us with indulgence, O infinite Deity.... Help us to perform all our Masonic duties, to ourselves, to other men, and to Thee. Let the great flood of Masonic light flow in a perpetual
current over the whole world and make Masonry the creed of all mankind."4 
-J. Blanchard, Scottish Rite Masonry illustrated 

DOCTRINAL SUMMARY

God: Unitarian, deistic, pantheistic; The Grand Architect of the Universe (GAOTU); variously defined and incorporated with pagan elements.

Jesus Christ: A supremely good man who understood divine [Masonic] truth.

Salvation: By personal character: good works and individual merit.

Sin: Character flaws, ignorance of spiritual [Masonic] reality, i.e., a flaw in human nature which men are able to correct through Masonic enlightenment.

Man: Flawed but not sinful in a biblical sense; potentially divine, however all non-Masons exist in spiritual darkness.

The Bible: A symbol of the divine will, not to be taken literally.

Afterlife: Universalistic.

Notes:
1. J. Blanchard, Scottish Rite Masonry Illustrated: The Complete Ritual of the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite, Vol. I (Chicago, IL: Charles T. Powner, Co., 1979), p. 455.
2 . Iowa Quarterly Bulletin, April 1917, p. 54.
3. Grand Lodge of Texas, A .F. and A. M., Monitor of the Lodge: Monitorial Instructions in the Three Degrees of Symbolic Masonry (Grand Lodge of Texas, 1982), p. 63.
4. Blanchard, Scottish Rite Masonry Illustrated, Vol. II, p. 320. 

http://www.ankerberg.com/Articles/_PDFArchives/apologetics/AP4W0301.pdf
[/quote:c06debb249]

Not a cult? 

Phillip


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I don't remember starting this thread :shocked2:


----------



## pastorway

You didn't! I did!

This was from the George Washington thread....we got off topic talking about the Masons and I thought it would make a valuable thread of its own, and your post in the thread seemed a good place to make a break...so I split the thread and took the bulk of the Masonic Lodge stuff and started a new thread here.

Phillip :spin:


----------



## LawrenceU

It is not a cult; it is occult.

This is coming from a man with Masonic roots running back for many generations.

The oath taking alone is enough for anyone with eyes to see that something is amiss. Both Scotch and York rite are occultic. I, for one, would not want to stand before God on judgment as a professing Christian hand I been yoked to the Lodge.


----------



## Puritanhead

I would have to say both-- This is a false dichotomy... freemasonry has the best of both worlds, the cultic and fraternal bonds, and is thus a cultic fraternity.


----------



## king of fools

The masons are sort of like the Boy Scouts. (I was a Boy Scout, but my son will not be). They organize and get together without basis of religion or creed, even though they require that you must believe in some form of "god". However, they then try to build up their own view of morality that is essentially universalism. I would actually like these groups much better if they made no requirement to believe in a "higher power". 

It doesn't make any difference if someone is a good citizen and does good works in the community if they do them for the wrong reason. They're still unsaved sinners without Christ.

In a meeting of either the Masons or the Boy Scouts (or an AA meeting for that matter) if you were to proclaim that faith in Jesus Christ is the only way to heaven and apart from Him all people will be judged by God's inexhaustable wrath.... you will be asked to leave.

[Edited on 29-12-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## Irishcat922

One of my best friends was a Mason, he was very influential in my life, helping me to understand the reformed faith. He told me once that for one to advance very far in free masonry, would mean a compromise in Christian convictions. He chose to remain in the lower levels of freemasonry.


----------



## tcalbrecht

III. CONCLUSION

The committee finds that the evidence presented concerning *the religion of Masonry * permits but one conclusion. Although a number of the objections commonly brought against Masonry seem to the committee not to be weighty, yet it is driven to the conclusion that Masonry is a religious institution and as such is definitely anti-Christian.

Far be it from the committee to assert that there are no Christians among the members of the Masonic fraternity. Just as a great many who trust for eternal life solely in the merits of Christ continue as members of churches that have denied the faith, so undoubtedly many sincere Christians, uninformed, or even misinformed, concerning the true character of Freemasonry, hold membership in it without compunction of conscience. But that in no way alters the fact that membership in the Masonic fraternity is inconsistent with Christianity.

Christ or the Lodge? A Report on Freemasonry by the OPC


----------



## ReformedWretch

I don't know how anyone can read what Pastor Way posted and still not see them as a Cult.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Masonry is both occultic and cultish. It is most definitely inconsistent with Christianity, though the OPC report is wise to avoid saying that one can't be a Christian and yet be a member of a Masonic lodge, much like there may be true Christian found in apostate churches, but this is no warrant to run out and join the Masons. The church should testify faithfully against all religious secret societies.


----------



## ReformedWretch

> the OPC report is wise to avoid saying that one can't be a Christian and yet be a member of a Masonic lodge, much like there may be true Christian found in apostate churches



but once you are made aware, you should leave right?


----------



## LadyFlynt

Many do...in some arminianist churches you cannot be a member of the church and a member of any form of secret society.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I happen to agree with them on that issue. I have a personal reason as to why I may post if need be.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> 
> the OPC report is wise to avoid saying that one can't be a Christian and yet be a member of a Masonic lodge, much like there may be true Christian found in apostate churches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but once you are made aware, you should leave right?
Click to expand...


Absolutely!

P.S. The RPCNA prohibits its members from joining secret societies.


----------



## Scot

We had a couple come to church a few times awhile back and the man was a mason. I don't know the whole situation or all the details but the pastor told him if he wanted to become a member, he had to stop being a mason. The man never came back.


----------



## ReformedWretch

The church I grew up in had a pastor for YEARS who was a Mason and demanded that there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Larry Hughes

Free Masons

As to the technical cult/occult/false religion definition I would have to say false fallen religion, although it masks itself as "œnon-religious". But what would you call a group that though denies the label "œreligious" for "œfraternity" and yet teaches men who are leaders of their homes that the way to heaven is to do good deeds and earn it?

However, before I became a Christian I was a Free Mason (or Speculative Mason is another term). The Free Mason is what is called the third degree Master Mason and the member of the "Blue Lodge". This 3rd degree is what is recognized as the true Masonic Lodge. Some masons of the blue lodge do not recognize the upper "degrees" (up to 32), other than as a kind of "extra". 

The process: Once a candidate approaches the lodge for membership (one most not be approached but approach by "œtheir own free-will", yea ´free-will´) he goes through questions for candidacy and if accepted then three symbolic rituals including symbolic blood oaths at the end (very bloody in symbolism). The first two degree are really just 'going through the motions´ to reach the third ceremony. The third IS and involves a symbolic acted out "raising from the dead of the candidate" to that of Master Mason by symbolically linking/playing the candidate(s) out as Hiram Abiff (the Masonic savior, more on that in a minute). Once raised as a Master Mason one is a true blue lodge Free or Speculative mason. The "upper degrees" then can be pursued along two track up to the 32nd level. Again the degrees 4 through 31 are mere going through the motions to arrive at 32. Depending upon the track one goes through Scottish Rites or York Rites. Scottish is most popular in America today. The double headed eagle emblem on the back of cars indicates the Scottish 32 degree. I forget the York emblem but the title is Knights Templar. All the degrees have title names.

Then if one goes one step further one can become a Shriner.

Masonry is steaped in gnostic religion and is consider a mystery religion. It fits very well with the "œall ways lead to God" approach. Mason's deny any religious aspect but that is far from the truth as they have ceremony, rites, symbolic blood oaths sworn to the Mason god (The Grand Archetic of the Universe) and teaching on how to get to heaven/god. It teaches heavily that man can attain to the "Grand Celestial Lodge" via good deeds/works/fellowship with man, etc... It is inherently religious through and through.

Let me quote from my old KY Monitor. The Monitor is the "secret" book received by the MM upon becoming one. Each State has one and it varies a bit in some areas but basically is the same.

"œPage XIV & XV, "All antiquity solved the enigma of the existence of evil by supposing the existence of a Principle of Evil, of demons, fallen angels, an Ahriman, a Typhon, a Siva, a Loki, or a Satan, that, first falling themselves, and plunged into misery and darkness, tempted man to his fall and brought sin into the world. All believed in a future life, to be attained by purification and trials; in a state or successive states of reward and punishment; and in a Mediator or Redeemer, by whom the Evil Principle was to be overcome and the Supreme Deity reconciled to His creatures. The belief was general that He was to be born of a virgin and suffer a painful death. The Hindus called him Krishna; the Chinese, Kioun-tse; the Persians, Sosiosch; the Chaldeans, Dhouvanai; the Egyptians, Horus; Plato, Love; the Scandinavians, Balder; the Christians, Jesus; MASONS, HIRAM. It is interesting that the "small hill west of Mount Moriah" has been identifieed as Golgotha, or Mount Calvary. Krishna, the Hindoo Redeemer, was cradled and educated among shepherds. A tyrant, at the time of his birth, ordered all the male children to be slain. He performed miracles, say his legends, even raising the dead. He washed the feet of the Brahmins. It was on a cruciform tree that Krishna was said to have expired, pierced with arrows. He descended into Hell, rose again, ascended to Heaven, charged his diciples to teach his doctrines, and gave them the gift of miracles.

This belief of primitive man in the fall of mankind form the Kingdom of Light and restoration to bliss through a Redeemer is also inseparably connected with the belief in original creation through the spoken Word of the Supreme Deity. God spoke the Word and the Word created the world and the creatures therein. Only by this all-powerful, omnipotent Word could *** be raised from Death to immortality! This legend of the Master Mason's Word is rooted among the very oldest beliefs of mankind. The pastor of your church will tell you that, viewed historically and critically, the Fourth Gospel of St. John is an entirely different kind of document from those of St. John is an entirely differnt kind of document from those of the first three Gospels. The first three are called the Synoptical Gospels, because of theri many agreements in subject, order, and language, but the fourth Gospel is recognized as clearly a thesis, or sermon, written mainly to prove the writer's view of a contested question. At the time there was in existence a large sect known as the Gnostics, that is, "those who know", whose doctrines and teachings endeavored to explain creation bv some system of "emanations" from the Supreme Deity, particularly concerning this wonder-working Word, spoken "in the beginning", and of the final triumph of the Redeemer, with whom the Word seems to have been identified, over the powers of evil. It is sometimes called the "Logos" dotrine-the Greek word "logos" meaning "word." St. John essayed to prove that Jesus was this Word of the Gnostics in the flesh. He commences his essay, "In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God." Of course the Word was lost at the death of the Christians's Redeemer, Jesus, as at the death of Hiram. Etc...."

--END QUOTE

It was a struggle for me to leave when I became a Christian because both of my grandfathers were 32 degree masons, great guys and my parents would have a hard time understanding my leaving. I was being shocked in all my former understanding of the world both near and far to me. My dad never belonged as he had been concerned about them when he was in the Marine Corps. They were listed as a flagged group for security clearances.

But scriptures like John 14:6 and others were quite clear and lead me to write a letter requesting, not a demit (left with good standing), but a complete removal and repudiation from the lodge explaining my reasons. I had only been a Christian a few months and was a little scared about it.

Most Masons on the average level NEVER look into what the Lodge doctrine teaches per se. I suspect that most average blue lodge members read no more literature in Masonry than most average Christians do in Christian doctrine, and are grossly unaware of the very passage I quoted above from their own Monitors. However, the works for entrance into the Celestial Lodge is HEAVILY taught and promoted. This is why Masons are involved in a lot of "œgood efforts", including Shriners.

However, Masonry is still a big issue in the SBC and the SBC leadership should be ashamed and repent from their gross support of it. Because it is the Convention´s recalcitrant complacency with this false and deadly religion within the denomination that sustains it. Just try to unseat a Masonic deacon in a smalltown SBC that is still active. It is not uncommon to find Masons as Deacons in a SBC, even pastors in more rural areas. In 1997, I think, the SB Convention completed a study that concluded that Masonry was "˜incompatible´ with Christianity. A very small and insidious way to put it, incompatible. Yet, in the same report claiming Christian liberty and the believers own conscious to Scripture to be the judge - it was declared to be "œleft up to the individuals conscience" as to whether or not an individual Christian deemed it right or not to remain a member. Just another example of the individualism in the SBC that leaves members hanging out to dry and to figure things out for themselves. Fundamentally, if one affirms a Masonic deacon/pastor then the same could be a Mormon as well.

This was a big issue for me once personally and pops up from time to time.

Blessings in Christ Alone,

Larry


----------



## Wthompson

I have alot of pressure to join now. My Father is and my Grandfather was a 32nd Degree Mason. All of our family friends, for the most part, are Masons. My Best friend is a Mason, and there is alot of sentimental tradition tied in with Masonry in my family.

However, I am going to be one of the first to not join because I cannot, in good conscience be a Christian and a Mason at the same time. The two are incompatible. 

I have tried to speak to my father about the errors in doctrine involved in Masonry...but he is a very stubborn man and will not listen to reason.

There is not much else I can do.


----------



## smallbeans

The PCA also has a position paper on Freemasonry. It is published in that book of position papers.


----------



## turmeric

Hiram Abiff is mentioned in the first book of Kings in the Scripture, he was an import from Tyre, I think his mother was Hebrew. He made the gold & bronze work of Solomon's Temple. But he was NOT a redeemer! I once found a Monitor in a box of used books, it was Scottish Rite, and went up to 32nd Degree. It looks like Rosicrucianism. I'm sure it's Gnostic or even Orphic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

From the Los Angeles congregation of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America's website:



> The Reformed Presbyterian Church maintains that a consistent Christian cannot belong to an oath-bound secret organization. The most prominent of such orders, if not the parent of all, is called Free Masonry. Christianity is a religion of light. Free Masonry with its kindred organizations is a religion of darkness.
> 
> That it is a religion is stated in "œMackay´s Lexicon of Free Masonry" which may be regarded as its standard of authority. It contains various statements bearing on religion. It includes this definition: "œThe religion, then, of Masonry is pure Theism, on which its different members engraft their own peculiar opinions." It has printed prayers. It uses certain passages of Scripture and conducts its own burial services for the dead.
> 
> But we must class it as a false religion. Jesus Christ has no place in the Scriptures they use nor in the prayers they offer. The salvation promised is not on faith in the Lord Jesus Christ but in obedience to the rules of the lodge.
> 
> A number of other churches also oppose this secret empire. Among them are three branches of Lutherans, Christian Reformed, the Nazarenes, the Mennonites and the Brethren. "œAnd have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them" (Eph. 5:11)


----------



## Pergamum

May my body be severed in twain, those twain burned in ashes and those ashes scatered to the four winds of heaven....


May my throat be cut from ear to ear and my tongue torn out by it roots....


May my body be buried in the rough sands of the seas where the tides ebb and flow twice in 24 hours....



....Should I knowingly or willingly violate this, my solemn obligation as a Master Mason....




It is sad that I have trouble memorizing Scripture but can still recite my blood oaths after 10 years...






Oh yes....I also swore not to defraud another Mason's daughter (I guess all the other ones where fair game?)....


----------



## Romans922

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> freemasonry is a cult they indirectly influenced joseph smith to start his religion.



What source gives you this idea?


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by MICWARFIELD_
> Freemasonry is not a cult. It's not even a religion or a church or a denomination.
> 
> Mike



I would liken it to Alcoholics Annonymous or NA.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I would still argue that it is a cult, evil, blasphemous, and to be avoided.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Adam,
When we Christians speak of _cults_, we are referring to those groups that are abberant teachers of Christianity.

There are many groups or things that are evil, blasphmeous and should be avoided. For instance, Disney. 



[Edited on 12-10-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ReformedWretch

But Scott, you don't believe (even after just reading those things in this thread, that the Masons are abberant teachers of Christianity?


----------



## historyb

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I would still argue that it is a cult, evil, blasphemous, and to be avoided.


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> But Scott, you don't believe (even after just reading those things in this thread, that the Masons are abberant teachers of Christianity?



Yes. However, much like AA/NA, they are not a church, nor do they claim to be. In that way, they are not a cult in the clinical sense. 

Possibly splittin hairs here.......


----------



## ReformedWretch

> Possibly splittin hairs here.......



Agreed then.

But....if you had a pastor who was a Mason and took his family on a Disney World vacation, which would you be more concerned about?


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly splittin hairs here.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed then.
> 
> But....if you had a pastor who was a Mason and took his family on a Disney World vacation, which would you be more concerned about?
Click to expand...


I would'nt ever have a pastor who was a Mason (unless of course it had to do with cement).

Disney cannot be avoided unfortunately..........I am as well guilty.


----------



## Romans922

I like disney movies.


----------



## fredtgreco

A cult is more expansive thatn simply an apostate church:


> 1.
> 1. A religion or religious sect generally considered to be extremist or false, with its followers often living in an unconventional manner under the guidance of an authoritarian, charismatic leader.
> 2. The followers of such a religion or sect.
> 2. A system or community of religious worship and ritual.
> 3. The formal means of expressing religious reverence; religious ceremony and ritual.
> 4. A usually nonscientific method or regimen claimed by its originator to have exclusive or exceptional power in curing a particular disease.
> 5.
> 1. Obsessive, especially faddish, devotion to or veneration for a person, principle, or thing.
> 2. The object of such devotion.
> 6. An exclusive group of persons sharing an esoteric, usually artistic or intellectual interest.


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> A cult is more expansive thatn simply an apostate church:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 1. A religion or religious sect generally considered to be extremist or false, with its followers often living in an unconventional manner under the guidance of an authoritarian, charismatic leader.
> 2. The followers of such a religion or sect.
> 2. A system or community of religious worship and ritual.
> 3. The formal means of expressing religious reverence; religious ceremony and ritual.
> 4. A usually nonscientific method or regimen claimed by its originator to have exclusive or exceptional power in curing a particular disease.
> 5.
> 1. Obsessive, especially faddish, devotion to or veneration for a person, principle, or thing.
> 2. The object of such devotion.
> 6. An exclusive group of persons sharing an esoteric, usually artistic or intellectual interest.
Click to expand...


So then Disney is a cult.


----------



## LawrenceU

Whilst Free Masonry / Speculative Masonry may not fit the posted definition of a cult it is rooted in paganism, perpetuates a works righteousness, promotes egalitarianism among 'dieties', and spreads a damning view of God. I come from a long line of Masons. The majority were Scottish rite with a few York rite thrown in. Several of my older relatives have demitted from the lodge. Many have been 32nd degree Masons. Some have even been working on 'mystic' degrees. Each of them, thankfully, had their eyes opened by the Holy Spirit and they saw the error of their ways.

No Christian has any business being associated with the Lodge.

Later on I'll post how I really feel about it.


----------



## Scott Bushey

[thread hijack]
http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/living/religion/13324125.htm
[back to your regularly scheduled program]


----------



## Pergamum

I wrote a formal letter of resignation, but the fellas there still pay my dues every year. 

So, I am still officially a "Freemason" despite my repeated resignations (I have been raised and my blindfold has been taken off..I cannot go back, I guess they figure).


----------



## LawrenceU

Thank you for your boldness, Trevor. It takes guts to do that.


----------



## Larry Hughes

Trever,

I did the same thing (1997 just after conversion), requesting removal, and explained why. Then I stopped receiving letters. I was a 3rd degree, MM of the blue lodge. My grandparents were 32 degree Scottish Rites Order (as opposed to Knights Templar, more popular in England). My dad never belonged as he had been concerned about them when he was in the Marine Corps. They were listed as a flagged group for security clearances.

To restate: But what would you call a group that though denies the label "œreligious" for "œfraternity" and yet teaches men who are leaders of their homes that the way to heaven is to do good deeds and earn it?

The base interview requirements vary from locale to locale but generally in the south and specifically in KY there are 3 litmus tests before you can even show up. 

1. Do you believe in one God? One suffices. Though some Lodge regions have moved to say that poly-theism is essentially mono-theism in another form & hence accept poly-theistic candidates.
2. Are you or have you belonged to the communist party or a fraternity so affiliated. This stems from #1.
3. Do you drink, work at or affiliate with any employment (e.g. a bar, distillery, etc..) that has or serves alcoholic beverages. No joke. This has a lot of history behind.

The process: Once a candidate approaches the lodge for membership (one most not be approached but approach by "œtheir own free-will", a Mason should never approach you, but in reality this does happen) he goes through questions for candidacy and if accepted then three symbolic rituals including symbolic blood oaths at the end (very bloody in symbolism). The first two degree are really just 'going through the motions´ to reach the third ceremony. The third IS and involves a symbolic acted out "raising from the dead of the candidate" to that of Master Mason by symbolically linking/playing the candidate(s) out as Hiram Abiff (the Masonic savior, to which the raised MM is now like). Once raised as a Master Mason one is a true blue lodge Free or Speculative mason. The "upper degrees" then can be pursued along two track up to the 32nd level. Again the degrees 4 through 31 are mere going through the motions to arrive at 32. Depending upon the track one goes through Scottish Rites or York Rites. Scottish is most popular in America today. The double headed eagle emblem on the back of cars indicates the Scottish 32 degree. Then if one goes one step further one can become a Shriner.

Masonry is nothing but in gnosticism. Again from the KY Monitor: The monitor is steeped in religion taught by the Lodge this is but one tiny excerpt. To put it quite blunt in regards to the Lodges assertion that it is not a religion - THEY LIE PERIOD! That is a fact obvious enough for a blind man to see.

"œPage XIV & XV, "All antiquity solved the enigma of the existence of evil by supposing the existence of a Principle of Evil, of demons, fallen angels, an Ahriman, a Typhon, a Siva, a Loki, or a Satan, that, first falling themselves, and plunged into misery and darkness, tempted man to his fall and brought sin into the world. All believed in a future life, to be attained by purification and trials; in a state or successive states of reward and punishment; and in a Mediator or Redeemer, by whom the Evil Principle was to be overcome and the Supreme Deity reconciled to His creatures. The belief was general that He was to be born of a virgin and suffer a painful death. The Hindus called him Krishna; the Chinese, Kioun-tse; the Persians, Sosiosch; the Chaldeans, Dhouvanai; the Egyptians, Horus; Plato, Love; the Scandinavians, Balder; the Christians, Jesus; MASONS, HIRAM. It is interesting that the "small hill west of Mount Moriah" has been identifieed as Golgotha, or Mount Calvary. Krishna, the Hindoo Redeemer, was cradled and educated among shepherds. A tyrant, at the time of his birth, ordered all the male children to be slain. He performed miracles, say his legends, even raising the dead. He washed the feet of the Brahmins. It was on a cruciform tree that Krishna was said to have expired, pierced with arrows. He descended into Hell, rose again, ascended to Heaven, charged his diciples to teach his doctrines, and gave them the gift of miracles.

This belief of primitive man in the fall of mankind form the Kingdom of Light and restoration to bliss through a Redeemer is also inseparably connected with the belief in original creation through the spoken Word of the Supreme Deity. God spoke the Word and the Word created the world and the creatures therein. Only by this all-powerful, omnipotent Word could *** be raised from Death to immortality! This legend of the Master Mason's Word is rooted among the very oldest beliefs of mankind. The pastor of your church will tell you that, viewed historically and critically, the Fourth Gospel of St. John is an entirely different kind of document from those of St. John is an entirely differnt kind of document from those of the first three Gospels. The first three are called the Synoptical Gospels, because of theri many agreements in subject, order, and language, but the fourth Gospel is recognized as clearly a thesis, or sermon, written mainly to prove the writer's view of a contested question. At the time there was in existence a large sect known as the Gnostics, that is, "those who know", whose doctrines and teachings endeavored to explain creation bv some system of "emanations" from the Supreme Deity, particularly concerning this wonder-working Word, spoken "in the beginning", and of the final triumph of the Redeemer, with whom the Word seems to have been identified, over the powers of evil. It is sometimes called the "Logos" dotrine-the Greek word "logos" meaning "word." St. John essayed to prove that Jesus was this Word of the Gnostics in the flesh. He commences his essay, "In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God." Of course the Word was lost at the death of the Christians's Redeemer, Jesus, as at the death of Hiram. Etc...."

--END QUOTE

A pastor, deacon, elder OR Christian cannot remain in the lodge once taught. Pastors, deacons, elders should not even be such with Masonic affiliation. 

Larry


----------



## Pergamum

There are a few ministries that deal with freemasonry. 


Unfortunately most are Fundies who find the Antichrist behind every tree (or in Epcot Center..i.e. the Disney boycott). Their stuff is....to borrow a modern term..."whack".



A good ministry, however, is Ephesian 5:11,Inc,found at: http://www.ephesians5-11.org/othermin.htm




I have read that fully 10-15% of all Southern Baptist deacons belong to the Masonic Lodge.


----------



## Romans922

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> There are a few ministries that deal with freemasonry.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately most are Fundies who find the Antichrist behind every tree (or in Epcot Center..i.e. the Disney boycott). Their stuff is....to borrow a modern term..."whack".
> 
> 
> 
> A good ministry, however, is Ephesian 5:11,Inc,found at: http://www.ephesians5-11.org/othermin.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that fully 10-15% of all Southern Baptist deacons belong to the Masonic Lodge.



Disney boycott? That sounds like people from here.


----------



## Pilgrim

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> There are a few ministries that deal with freemasonry.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately most are Fundies who find the Antichrist behind every tree (or in Epcot Center..i.e. the Disney boycott). Their stuff is....to borrow a modern term..."whack".
> 
> 
> 
> A good ministry, however, is Ephesian 5:11,Inc,found at: http://www.ephesians5-11.org/othermin.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that fully 10-15% of all Southern Baptist deacons belong to the Masonic Lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney boycott? That sounds like people from here.
Click to expand...


There have been many SBC pastors over the years who have been masons, and not a few pastors there and elsewhere who have been 32nd degree, etc. 

I have read that not a few PCA RE's belong or did belong to it too, although I would think this is less prevalent now than in the 70's and 80's. I think there was a report on this in the 1980's and debate at a GA but I don't know exactly what the outcome was. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't know that the PCA went much further than the SBC in officially doing anything about freemasonry. (of course with the SBC's ecclesiology, they cannot "force" their congregations to do anything on the national level). My guess is that it is probably up to the Presbytery whether to bar masons from office.


[Edited on 12-12-2005 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Pilgrim

Here is the OPC report "Christ or the Lodge?" from 1942. 

http://opc.org/old/GA/masonry.html


----------



## Kaalvenist

"Christians should walk in the light. Their beliefs, purposes, manner of life, and their rules of action and conduct should be based on the Word of God and should not be concealed. Oathbound societies usually involve an improper requirement of secrecy, aims which are immoral, intimate fellowship with unbelievers or participation in unbiblical worship. Membership in such organizations is inconsistent with a Christian profession, however good their announced purposes may be."--_The Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America,_ 25.19.


----------



## LarryCook

From the SF Chronicle on 12/17/2005:

Link to Finding My Religion

comes this quote:


> *Why did you think that Freemasonry would help you "get closer to God," as you put it earlier?*
> 
> 
> I feel like being righteous is about much, much more than simply believing and praying; it's about your actions. I liked the fact that Freemasonry reinforced the idea that one's actions are as important as one's faith or intentions. In this way, I felt it might help put me on the right track in being closer to God.
> 
> I want to point out that I'm not on a high horse or preaching or trying to tell you all how good I am. I'm very, very far from perfect, and I'm still very far from where I want to be. But you have to figure out which direction you're walking before you can take that first step, and I feel like Freemasonry is the compass in this sense.



larry


----------

